# Headlights



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

You'd probably have to buy an aftermarket set that's plug and play or find the wiring diagrams for the projector and non-projector cars and do some splicing. I know the projector ones use a flap in the projector to control high/low beam where the standard ones have two separate bulbs for high and low.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

So it is possible to upgrade from the reflector headlights to projectors...


----------



## Garrett2gencruze (Jan 23, 2020)

Chad20101 said:


> So it is possible to upgrade from the reflector headlights to projectors...


Are you asking? I figured everything out. It is.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I was telling ..Incase nobody knew.


----------



## Garrett2gencruze (Jan 23, 2020)

Chad20101 said:


> I was telling ..Incase nobody knew.


Ah gotcha. It was very simple. Just overthought it. Didn’t think at first about all the wires being inside the housing itself.


----------

